

Why and How to Use Docker for Development - treeder
https://medium.com/@treeder/why-and-how-to-use-docker-for-development-a156c1de3b24

======
shayac
Seems to me that this is all working with the assumption that the development
is on a Linux box. When developing on windows or mac using a vm such as
boot2docker you're going to need to somehow share your codebase from your host
machine to the vm and from there mount it as a volume in the docker container.

------
fabiouechi
Did you have to handle files created or changed by processes running inside
the container being assigned the root user ?

~~~
treeder
Doesn't seem to be an issue. The files created inside the container and
written to the mounted volume outside the container are the same user/group as
the parent directory (outside the container), not root.

